# OS + ZFS Data - backup to remote tape



## freebuser (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi,

I have recently migrated all my data from HP Proliant ML350G3 to HP Microserver.

The OS FreeBSD 9.0 RELEASE is on a single 40GB SATA drive and all my data placed on two 250GB SATA drives (mirrored ZFS).

I still have the ML350G3 which I am planning to use to back up the Microserver to the SDLT320 Tape. ML350G3 does not have enough storage capacity to rsync the data from Microserver first. Therefore the tape backup needs to be done remotely directly from Microserver to the remote tape on ML350G3.

Can anyone please guide me how this can be achieved?

I used to do dump/restore backups when ML350G3 runs Debian and after migrated ML350G3 to FreeBSD 9.0 RELEASE, once did ZFS send/rec*ei*ve.

Thanks you very much all.


----------



## gkontos (Jun 1, 2012)

You can use sysutils/bacula-server on the ML350G3 and sysutils/bacula-client on the Microserver. That would take care of the tape backup.


----------

